# Paroxetine



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if Paroxetine can affect sleep?

I've been on Paroxetine for the past five days and my sleep has been messed up for the last three nights. I don't have a problem with getting to sleep but I wake up at least ten times a night now an often feel as though I never really got back to sleep since the last time I woke up.

Is this just a short-term side effect, or is it not even related? I'm also on 10mg Diazepam.

All advice gratefully recieved, thanks.

zbohem x


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

siouxsie,

Paroxetine can cause insomnia.
But 10mg of Diazepam should have sorted that out.
Do you take 5mg in the morning and then 5mg at night.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

No, I'v been taking 5mg late afternoon and then 5mg at night.

I'm worried that I won't be able to function properly at work if I take Diazepam in the morning. Keeping my routine going seems to help to some degree.

zbohem x


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Listen, I wouldn't worry, it takes time for your body to get adjusted to a new chemical running through it.
If you are anything like me its excessive thoughts that are keeping you awake.
End of the day, if you are worried speak to your doc.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Black Box, I'll see how it goes and hopefully I'll adjust soon.

Thank you.

zbohem x


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

All ssri's have the potential to cause insomnia when you first start taking them but your body usually adjusts to the medication over time. It might take as long as a week or longer so give it some time.

If the insomnia persists any longer then that you may want to try another ssri.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, it's a stupid viscious circle really, because the insomnia causes my 'dream-like state' to be worse. It's beginning to convince me that my dp/dr is getting worse but I know if I can just hold out then maybe a few bad days will be worth it in the long run.

So... freaking... tired...

Thanks all
zbohem x


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

siouxsie said:


> Yeah, it's a stupid viscious circle really, because the insomnia causes my 'dream-like state' to be worse. It's beginning to convince me that my dp/dr is getting worse but I know if I can just hold out then maybe a few bad days will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> So... freaking... tired...
> 
> ...


 Insomnia always made my dp/dr and brain fog much worse. I used to get horrible insomnia that even most sleeping pill's couldnt help so that was a pain in the ass.

Anyway it takes atleast 2 weeks for paroxetine to begin to work so you will have to hold in there. As with all ssri's you really have to give it a month before you know if it will really work for you.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for your advice comfortably numb 8)

zbohem x


----------



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

found a simular thing with all ssri I tryed, prozac, seroxat, lustral - it distubes sleep, but that levelled out a lot as you become used to it.

good luck


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Paroxetine definately doesn't suit me. I'm switching to Mirtazepine (zispin) now, but have to be off Paroxetine for a week before I can do that.

I still have the insomnia after 6 weeks on the ssri, does anyone know how long this will take to pass? Or should it just stop now that I've quit the Paroxtine anyway?

I've got a new load of zopiclone now, so if this week without medication gets too much for me I'll just sleep through it with any luck, hmmm.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I gave up on paroxetine a while ago, only now do I see just how much it had actually benefited me.

The insomnia it caused was unbearable though.

If one SSRI causes insomnia like that then are they all likely to have the same effect on me? I'm not sure I can go on doing this med free.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

suz said:


> I gave up on paroxetine a while ago, only now do I see just how much it had actually benefited me.
> 
> The insomnia it caused was unbearable though.
> 
> If one SSRI causes insomnia like that then are they all likely to have the same effect on me? I'm not sure I can go on doing this med free.


 They might or might not. Paxil tends to be one that doesent cause much insomnia once you get used to it actually. Prozac i think causes the most insomnia but it's all very individual. With some people they get very different effect's from different ssri's with other's all of them have the same side effect's.

Maybe a non ssri anti-depressant such as mirtazapine like you mentioned would be a good idea. Id actually recomend mirtazapine before anything else because it has the benefit of being non addictive, it's good for anxiety and major depression, and it's a great sleep aid for alot of people. Ive never tried this one myself but ive been thinking about giving it a go for my depression.

The only problems with this med is it can make you sleep too good and it can cause massive weight gain if you give into those sugar cravings but if you don't give into them youl be fine.

If mirtazapine doesent work or doesent agree with you you could always try a benzodiazepine such as clonazepam or a tricyclic anti-depressant. Some people hate the side effect's of tricyclic anti-depressant's but if insomnia is a problem for you one of the really sedating ones such as amitriptyline could be a good med for you. I was on amitriptyline and it worked great for my depression and is hands down the best med i ever tried for insomnia. And that includes seroquel.

I was actually on it to treat chronic pain but it helped my depression and insomnia as well. Too bad it's painkilling, anti-depressant and to a somewhat lesser extent sedating effect's completly crapped out after a year. It never did anything for my anxiety or dp/dr first or last but it does help some peoples anxiety.

But as far as im concerned when it comes to treating anxiety which is the root cause of most peoples dp/dr and brain fog benzodiazepines cannot be beat. They also have about the least amount of side effect's out of any psychiatric medications.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I've had the mirtazepine before, it helped but not as much as the paroxetine, I'm quite keen to try another SSRI to be honest, try one more, and if that brings on the insomnia again then a re-think is needed I guess.

I've tried amitriptyline years ago but this actually increased my anxiety, I would find my jaw was constantly clenched and my shoulders were always scrunched up, I was always very on-edge. I guess I'm just one of the people that doesn't suit it.

Thanks for the advice though comfortably numb : ) x


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Amitriptyline didnt do anything for my anxiety either but it didnt make it worse. It can make some peoples anxiety worse though because it's a serotonin and norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor. Norepinephrine can increase anxiety.

I got the complete opposite reaction then you on the jaw clenching thing though. I have a habit of doing that and i grind my teeth in my sleep alot and amitriptyline stopped that altogether.

So mirtazapine didnt work as good on your dp/dr as the paroxetine did? Trying another ssri wouldnt hurt it's just too bad that most of them take so goddamn long to kick in. But trying another one before you give up on them is a good idea.

You could try escitalopram which is called cipralex or lexapro depending on where you live. It's called cipralex in canada and im pretty sure it goes under that name in the UK as well. It's really just a altered and possibly better version of citalopram. How better it is depends on who you ask.

It's pretty fast acting compared to most ssri's with alot of people feeling it's effect's in as little as 1 to 2 weeks. People also generally report less side effect's with cipralex then other ssri's but the one person i know who tried this med couldnt tolerate it at all. She lasted about 4 day's on it and got sick of feeling lethargic and having absolutly no energy at all. On top of that she couldnt sleep at night despite feeling tired all day. But this is just one person and everyone reacts differently so don't go by that.

Since cipralex is more expensive then citalopram and it's just a different version of it if your paying out of pocket for these meds id suggest trying citalopram first. Hell citalopram works better for some people then cipralex anyway.

But there's lot's of ssri's out there i just thought id throw this one out as a idea as i heard that it's supposed to work fairly well for anxiety. But you go with whatever med you want to try as im not a doctor and im not going to play one on the internet.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks cn : ) x


----------

